# Is this phones development dead?



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay got me a droid 2 rooted it ect ect installed miui.us GB atm but I'm looking for a rom that is kept up to date and still is being worked on which I cannot seem to find can someone point me in the right direction please or give me a list of roms that are still active

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not into development, but I can try to summarize the situation surround the D2/D2G based on what I've been reading in threads.

Short answer: Not quite.

Long answer: Awesome guys like bikedude and x13thangelx are still working on CM9/CM10, but it's a very small team and their progress is not guaranteed. Bikedude has been producing unofficial builds of CM9 (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28082-d2d2gdx-cm9-build-thread/) as he deems them ready, and the last update was 8/19. However, again, he's a small-team wrecking machine of awesome and progress is slow due to lack of manpower and other priorities.

If you want to see faster progress: We need more devs or knowledgeable people willing to troubleshoot issues. Help us find them.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

What BlueGrizzlies said. We can't do it all, and I'm more concerned with finding a job so I can feed myself.


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> What BlueGrizzlies said. We can't do it all, and I'm more concerned with finding a job so I can feed myself.


We don't care. Give us more roms and whatever else without getting paid. That is your job! /sarcasim


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

I see I know Very little about cooking roms though I did help test a couple roms on the LG optimus 3D but let's see if we can come up with any ideas to. Help get a few devs over to our phone publicity seems to be a good start

Thank you too those prestigious developers who continue pushing on for the greater good I do appreciate ur hard work and will more than likely donate to your cause at somepoint once agin thanks for the replies and work 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> Help get a few devs over to our phone publicity seems to be a good start


Its over 2 yrs old and has a terribly small user base, why would any dev's want to come to it? Even the DX is pretty much dead now and it has always had a bigger user base than both D2 and D2G put together.


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

True but it ain't like its a bad phone there will still be ppl who get it just cuz its cheap now

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> True but it ain't like its a bad phone there will still be ppl who get it just cuz its cheap now
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Other, better phones, are just as cheap... about the only people I see getting this family of phones are non-US residents.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Other, better phones, are just as cheap... about the only people I see getting this family of phones are non-US residents.


&#8230;and most people will just buy D4 nowadays if they really need a QWERTY slider.

The D2G is dead for all intents and purposes, in my opinion.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just on the off chance that somebody with the experience & build capable hardware (I have neither) wants to toss out a simple D2 CM7 GB release, here's some helpful info. The last active dev, Nis / Spitemare, got things to a highly stable & functional state before moving on, adding in several tweaks & mods not available in the official CM7. I think probably the main items Nis added that most folks would want are Alt-lock support & the sticky settings fix, anything else like Torch & LED mods is gravy. His last build was July 19th, but fixes, improvements, and updates continue to be made to the official CM7 for D2, so it'd be nice for folks to be able to benefit from that along with Nis' tweaks if possible.


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Unfortunatly whenever I try to install the offical cm7 it won't let me gives me an error so either way id have no way of telling
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Official CM7 is froyo kernel, Unnofficial CM7 is GB kernel

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## trespasser (Jul 31, 2012)

Dark Cricket said:


> Official CM7 is froyo kernel, Unnofficial CM7 is GB kernel
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Nope, the official CM7 is GB kernel.

http://get.cm/?device=droid2


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> Official CM7 is froyo kernel, Unnofficial CM7 is GB kernel


Trespasser is correct, Official CM7 for the D2 is GB, but you are correct for the D2 Global which remains Froyo in Official CM7. Strange but true.


----------



## thiagomesa (Oct 6, 2012)

i wanna develop for this phone... maybe i haven't the knowledge but i want to learn more of this... maybe i can be a betatester... i'm putting my phone and hope in yours...

excuse my english but i'm from colombia and is so poor my accuracy in a second language

edit, i have a d2g


----------



## xThanatos (Oct 6, 2012)

if also love to learn how to develop for this phone


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

As for the kernel check yes that's my problem unfortunatly I don't know how to repackage or do that from a phone so I just have to wait on them to update there kernel or something of that nature

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> As for the kernel check yes that's my problem unfortunatly I don't know how to repackage or do that from a phone so I just have to wait on them to update there kernel or something of that nature


It's not hard & you should be able to do it if you read that linked thread. However, if you trust others to do your hacking for you, try this one.


----------



## desertknit (Apr 30, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> &#8230;and most people will just buy D4 nowadays if they really need a QWERTY slider.
> 
> The D2G is dead for all intents and purposes, in my opinion.


I see a lot of D2's on ebay being sold for prepay phone service on vzw. I picked up a couple myself...I don't want to have to learn a new phone.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

desertknit said:


> I see a lot of D2's on ebay being sold for prepay phone service on vzw. I picked up a couple myself...I don't want to have to learn a new phone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Right, but they are not all that different! ICS vs GB causes some changes, but with ROMs or launchers, the usage can be made very familiar.


----------

